# What Is the Most Memorable Star Trek Episode That You Remember by Name?



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

> You should never, EVER, admit that you know the titles to individual Star Trek episodes! (That's what I keep telling myself)


In honor of KMK's comment (and to keep with the rampant silliness on the PB today), I thought I would start a thread asking PBers to give their favorite name and/or plot of original Star Trek episodes.

This way we can find the answer to the question, "Who is the biggest geek on the PB?"


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 19, 2009)

The Trouble with Tribbles. Anything that purrs _and_ looks like a cat coughed up a hair ball has got to be good.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> The Trouble with Tribbles. Anything that purrs _and_ looks like a cat coughed up a hair ball has got to be good.



Everybody always says "The Trouble with Tribbles." They were just annoying. Although, there is an element of redemption in that episode.

I always liked "Bread and Circuses." Even though Roddenberry was not a believer, there's a surprising allusion to the gospel in it.


----------



## cbryant (Mar 19, 2009)

TOS - 'City on the edge of forever.'

TNG - 'Best of both worlds I & II'


----------



## Herald (Mar 19, 2009)

"Mirror Mirror"


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2009)

"In the Pale Moonlight."

Top that! Who's your Geek-Daddy now?


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

cbryant said:


> TOS - 'City on the edge of forever.'
> 
> TNG - 'Best of both worlds I & II'



Remind me what "Best of Both Worlds" was about? Is the one where Picard becomes a Borg?


----------



## Skyler (Mar 19, 2009)

"Trouble with Tribbles" and "Trials and Tribble-ations"... oh and "Badda Bing, Badda Boom". I'm sure there's more, I just can't remember all of them atm.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

Herald said:


> "Mirror Mirror"



Good choice, Bill!


----------



## Skyler (Mar 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> cbryant said:
> 
> 
> > TOS - 'City on the edge of forever.'
> ...



Yep. Q goes and throws the Enterprise at a Borg cube. Then they invade the Alpha Quadrant.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> "In the Pale Moonlight."
> 
> Top that! Who's your Geek-Daddy now?



I don't remember that one, Toby. What was the plot?


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2009)

Does this mean I win? Oh, okay....

Deep Space Nine, season 6. Sisko takes it upon himself to bring the Romulans into the war and he enlists Garak to help. The whole thing is told in retrospect, for the personal log and then is deleted at the end. Awesome!!!!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Does this mean I win? Oh, okay....
> 
> Deep Space Nine, season 6. Sisko takes it upon himself to bring the Romulans into the war and he enlists Garak to help. The whole thing is told in retrospect, for the personal log and then is deleted at the end. Awesome!!!!



OK, you brought DS9 into the discussion. Not only do you not win, but I am invoking Moderator privileges and banning you from ever commenting on a ST thread again!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 19, 2009)

Herald said:


> "Mirror Mirror"



Without question the best!!


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean I win? Oh, okay....
> ...



What about Voyager? I don't have a particular favorite from it, but we should put our cards on the table. Enterprise? I need to know if I am am doomed for merely mentioning their names...


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2009)

Ban away. I'll only get stronger the more you seek to deny me!

Deep Space Nine was WAY better than either TNG or STV, hands down!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Classical Presbyterian said:
> ...



You are!

Actually, _Voyager _wasn't too bad, and I thought _DS9 _was pretty original. I never could quite get into _Enterprise_, though.

I always had to keep ST series straight by the captain in them:
1) The young captain
2) The bald captain
3) The black captain
4) The female captain
5) ???

I never could figure out how to stereotype Scott Bakula, so I guess that's why I never got into the series...


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 19, 2009)

> I never could figure out how to stereotype Scott Bakula, so I guess that's why I never got into the series...



The Sam Beckett captain? That was all I could ever see him as. I watched too much Quantum Leap.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> > I never could figure out how to stereotype Scott Bakula, so I guess that's why I never got into the series...
> 
> 
> 
> The Sam Beckett captain? That was all I could ever see him as. I watched too much Quantum Leap.



Yep. That works for me. Except that I always think of the playwright when I see that name. Maybe I can call him the "Waiting for Kirk" Captain.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Mar 19, 2009)

"Best of Both Worlds" was great. I liked the whole DS9 Dominion War arc (sorry!), and of course "Bread and Circuses" for its Christian themes.

"Spock's Brain" was the first episode I ever saw as a kid. It's amazing I ever wanted to watch the show again!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

I always like Riker's battle strategy (strategy against type) that he employed to recapture Picard from the Borg in BoBW. That was super geeky cool.

And, since I revealed that I actually remembered all of those, I win the geek award!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't remember the name of the original episode, but the one where they go to a planet ruled and inhabited by children. They kill adults and slowly begin to approach Kirk with weapons chanting "bonk bonk, bonk bonk" and Kirk screams out "Nooooo bonk bonk!"

lol!!

My wife and I crack up at that and on occasion say that line to the other for laughs "Noooo bonk bonk!"


----------



## Theognome (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't name the episode, but I can tell you my favorite Star Trek line ever spoken. It was when Scotty, in an attempt to get an alien drunk, said the following regarding bottle of booze-

"It's Green."

Theognome


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Mar 19, 2009)

As an original fan of the series (cough, cough) I like Breads and Circuses for its surprising religious themes, the Borg episodes of TNG, and yes I liked DS9 series the best.

A friend of mine likes "In the Pale Moonlight" best but I liked "Duet" as the best of not only DS9 but as the best episode of any ST. In the episode a Kardassian and Major Kira have a war of words that leads to some shocking revelations and and insights; it is a thinly veiled allegory about the Holocaust that was very well done.

Voyager was okay but I never liked the premise of it, a starship being dragged light years by some super-being because of guilt of what it had done to a primitive people, and also I thought that it suffered from some of the same problems that ST and ST:NG suffered from: heavy-handed moralizing. 

Enterprise I only watched a few times and never got into it.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2009)

Star Trek Voyager is the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Mr. Vulcan, nice to meet you!" -- Neelix 

"Why pretend we're going home at all when all we're really going to do is investigate every cubic millimter of this quadrant, aren't we?" -- The Doctor

"Get the cheese to sickbay!" -- B'Elanna Torres 

"Commander Chakotay was just showing me how to get in contact with my animal guide" -- Janeway 
"I hope you have better luck with yours than I had with mine" -- B'Elanna 
"B'Elanna is the only person I know who tried to kill her animal guide" -- Chakotay 

"My pennance is ended. I am a born-again Q!" -- Q 

"Mr. Kim, we're Starfleet officers. Weird is part of the job" -- Janeway 

and my fav - "There's coffee in that nebula!" -- Janeway 

The episodes? The Cloud, Caretaker, Learning Curve, Death Wish, Deadlock, and perhaps the best The Year of Hell

-----Added 3/19/2009 at 07:56:59 EST-----

Oh yeah, I think Voyager is the only one that didn't do a mirror universe episode!


----------



## Skyler (Mar 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> I can't name the episode, but I can tell you my favorite Star Trek line ever spoken. It was when Scotty, in an attempt to get an alien drunk, said the following regarding bottle of booze-
> 
> "It's Green."
> 
> Theognome



If I remember correctly, that was Guinan speaking to Scotty in the episode in which Scotty was recovered from a transporter buffer on board a small freighter whose name I forget. Scotty then headed to the holodeck and had a make-believe reunion with his pals, most of whom were long dead--with the exception of Dr. McCoy, who was 133 yrs old, or thereabouts.

I forget the name as well.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 19, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I can't name the episode, but I can tell you my favorite Star Trek line ever spoken. It was when Scotty, in an attempt to get an alien drunk, said the following regarding bottle of booze-
> ...



You are in error. It was from the original series, when the aliens, painted black and white, highjacked the Enterprise to return to their own galaxy. The episode is from the second season- 'By Any Other Name'.

Theognome


----------



## KMK (Mar 19, 2009)

Stop it! STOP IT! This is the last thread a recovering Trekkie needs!

But I cannot help it. You guys force my hand.

It is has long been held that the gold standard of Star Trek episodes is "The City on the Edge of Forever", guest starring, Joan Collins. It was written by science fiction great, Harlan Ellison. It won a Writer's Guild Award and a Hugo.

And BTW, don't lump all of the cheap imitators under the single heading of 'Star Trek'.

Does anyone remember "More Tribbles, More Troubles"? You don't unless you are at least 44 years old.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 19, 2009)

The Squire of Gothos
All Our Yesterdays
Trouble With Tribbles

There are so many but these are memorable.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



Correct, I was wrong. It was Data in that episode, which is "Relics". And the alcohol was Aldebaran whiskey--with no label.

Scotty ended up with a hangover from it.

Relics (episode) - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 19, 2009)

ReformedWretch said:


> I don't remember the name of the original episode, but the one where they go to a planet ruled and inhabited by children. They kill adults and slowly begin to approach Kirk with weapons chanting "bonk bonk, bonk bonk" and Kirk screams out "Nooooo bonk bonk!"
> 
> lol!!
> 
> My wife and I crack up at that and on occasion say that line to the other for laughs "Noooo bonk bonk!"




That was _Miri_.

-----Added 3/19/2009 at 08:21:04 EST-----

_The Amok Time_ was pretty good.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> You are in error. It was from the original series, when the aliens, painted black and white, highjacked the Enterprise to return to their own galaxy. The episode is from the second season- 'By Any Other Name'.
> 
> Theognome



"By Any Other Name" was the episode where the aliens hijack the Enterprise by threatening to turn everyone into small cubes of carbon. But that is different from the half black/half white episode (which starred the guy who played the Riddler on the old "Batman" series -- forget his name). That was a great episode, too! These two half black/white aliens are the only survivors after their people have been fighting for centuries. When Kirk asks them about their differences, one says, "Can't you see he looks different than me?" Everyone's confused and says they both look the same. The alien then points out that it's the left side of his face that's white and the right side that's black, while the other alien is the opposite. That was great!


----------



## KMK (Mar 19, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Skyler said:
> ...



It could be that you are both right. It is from "By Any Other Name". Whether it was used again in on of the later Star Trek copies, I don't know because I never watched any of them.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > You are in error. It was from the original series, when the aliens, painted black and white, highjacked the Enterprise to return to their own galaxy. The episode is from the second season- 'By Any Other Name'.
> ...



I sit corrected, as I'm not standing right now.

Theognome


----------



## KMK (Mar 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > You are in error. It was from the original series, when the aliens, painted black and white, highjacked the Enterprise to return to their own galaxy. The episode is from the second season- 'By Any Other Name'.
> ...



OOPS! Your right! And that episode was called, "A Private Little War", if I am not mistaken.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 19, 2009)

Could change at any time but for now...

TOS- "Space Seed"
TNG- "Clues"
DS9- mmm...probably "The Changing Face of Evil"


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

KMK said:


> OOPS! Your right! And that episode was called, "A Private Little War", if I am not mistaken.



Yep, I do believe that was the title. What was that guy's name? Frank Gorshan? Was that it?

By far, my favorite episode of TNG was the one entitled "Darmok", with Paul Winfield playing the alien captain who only spoke in metaphors. Tremendous episode, and it included one of my favorite actors.


----------



## KMK (Mar 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > OOPS! Your right! And that episode was called, "A Private Little War", if I am not mistaken.
> ...



Not sure of the spelling, but yes, he was the Riddler. I remember someone doing a parody of that fact at Star Con in Denver in the early 80s.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 19, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > cbryant said:
> ...



BoBW was down the line. "Q-Who" is the one where Q throw the enterprise out to meet the Borg. 

You are not fit to wear that uniform!!!


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 20, 2009)

In the original series there was an episode where Kirk and the crew visited a planet and of course saved the day, but had thought the people they were helping worshipped the sun, but at the end they correct him and explain that they worship the Son. Anybody know the name of that one? Probably complete heresy, but I vaguely remember that it impressed me in my pagan childhood.

Edit> Quick google search shows it to be the already named episode "Bread and Circuses".

Ne-ver-mind!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 20, 2009)

Wish I could say but I have a poor memory, which does come in handy if you want to share secretes with me!


----------

